# pb avec Awaken (l'appli quitte)



## lefoudupuit (16 Août 2010)

bonjour,
depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'application, awaken (une appli réveil qui permet d'utiliser ses mp3 pour se réveiller plutôt que les sonneries avec le réveil d'iOS (ce que le réveil d'iOS devrait savoir faire enfin passons)) quitte inoppinément pendant la nuit et du coup elle ne me réveille plus (3 retards au boulot ça commence à faire beaucoup)

suis-je le seul à avoir ce problème?

du coup je repasse au réveil d'iOS (alors que awaken a été la première appli que j'ai acheté), à moins que quelqu'un en connaisse une de fiable qui permet de se réveiller avec ses mp3


----------

